# Dave gets a workout.



## skinheaddave (Dec 29, 2003)

Step one:  shovel dirt from old box to new box:


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 29, 2003)

Step two: install the tops


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 29, 2003)

Step three:  contemplate how to get the old stuff out of your basement.  This is the real trick, but that's tommorow's job.

Step four:  Get more dirt, fill the second half, get another sav, breed them.  Uncertain on the timeline for this one.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 29, 2003)

And yes, that is a mickey mouse border.  Soon it will be covered again by some enclosures.  

As for the enclosure in general, it has a removable divider and I hope to be able to house the pair together most of the time.  If that is not possible, though, they can be divided.  Also, there is no water in the pictures, though there is currently a tub in there with Behemoth.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MrT (Dec 29, 2003)

Dave,
Looks like you worked hard on that bad boy.

So, the Savs. bask on the top shelve and nest in the substrate?

Need a little moe info. bro.    


Ern


----------



## Gillian (Dec 29, 2003)

Dave,
  Nice work!


Peace, light & eternal love..
Gillian
)0(


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 29, 2003)

Ernie,

Yeah.  This is basically the second sav enclosure I've made.  The first was very good, but overengineered.  When I decided I wanted to breed, I decided to go for something more elegant and simple.  The board-and-light thing is something I had with my old one that worked out unbelievably well.  It allows for basking at a range of temperatures, both above and below the board (once she digs it out).  The thermal gradient runs from the 80 I keep the room at, through pretty much any temperature you want, up to 140+ in the hottest part under the lights.  Experience shows that the hot spot on the underside of the board can get to about 120.  

Each enclosure is 4x3x3, for a total space of 8x3x3.  I will be filling the other side with a slightly different substrate, to give the female a choice of nesting locations.  Based on my observations of her digging behaviour, I will then chose which side to isolate her in when I seperate the male post-breeding.  There will also be a second basking spot etc. on the other side, and a door (made but not installed yet  ).  The lights are currently a 100W and 75W halogen, though I think I could probably get away with less.  Umm .. that's all the details I can think of, though I can answer any questions.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## GQ. (Dec 30, 2003)

Slick setup you have there!  I'm anxious to see pictures of a nice clutch of eggs.  Good luck!


----------



## da_illest (Jan 1, 2004)

what the hell are you breeding???


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by da_illest _
> *what the hell are you breeding??? *


V.exanthematicus.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MizM (Jan 2, 2004)

Hmmmmm, I didn't see Dave doing ANYTHING! Are you sure YOU did all that?


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 2, 2004)

I forgot to take a pic of myself passed out on the couch after. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MizM (Jan 2, 2004)

Allright, but just this once! Next time I want to see sweat, and blisters, and.....


----------



## Silver.x (Jan 2, 2004)

A BLOODY LIFELESS HAND.
Sorry I had to finish MizM's post.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 4, 2004)

I really hope you suceed in breeding the savs..... I hate seeing the emaciated WC pathetic looking creatures in the pet shop. I tried to save one once, (My Avatar) but it was too far gone and refused every kind of food I offered. Poor Moe..... I will try again one day, when I have A LOT more room! (Was living with my parents at the time.)
Nice setup! 

I was thinking one day that a large deli case could be converted into a nice Varanid enclosure.... Most have two levels, and you can get them as large as you like! They would prob. be easy to heat too! But it would be more simple to build one more than likely.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 4, 2004)

The deli case has also occured to me as a nice display enclosure.  You would still have to build a large dirt box, though, as digging is essential.

As for the breeding, I went to get a male to match my female to last night, but it proved to be  missexed female.  Ah well, the quest continues.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 4, 2004)

Bummer.....  You'll find the perfect guy! I've read that monitors are pretty hard to sex though.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 4, 2004)

They are impossible as young'uns and tricky as adults.  I'm still learning the ins and outs, but this one was definitely female.  All the dimorphic characters were extremely female.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pelo (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow Dave...quite the job you've done there.Looking good.Next time let me know...I'll send the little woman over.Quite handy with a shovel she is.Whips through a driveway of snow in no time...lol..peace...


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 4, 2004)

Pete,

When she takes that shovel to the back of your skull you'll have to send me a postcard for hell and let me know what to expect. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pelo (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Pete,
> 
> When she takes that shovel to the back of your skull you'll have to send me a postcard for hell and let me know what to expect.
> ...


>>not a chance Dave...lol..plastic shovel my man.. ..lol....peace..


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 7, 2004)

Update:  I got a male monitor last night.  No name yet, but he is starting to settle into his new environment.  I filled the dirt box up about 3/4 of the way and will have to get more substrate tommorow. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MizM (Jan 7, 2004)

He's beautfiul!! How big is he? Oh, and I'm glad the honey bunny didn't bash the back of your head in with a shovel!!!


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 7, 2004)

MizM,

That picture doesn't actually do him justice.  He has a lot of orange in him, which is quite attractive.  Anyhow, no exact measurement, but a rough measurement puts him somewhere just over 3'.  I ought to take a picture in the sunlight some time to get the proper colours. 

Cheers,
Dave

P.S.  Yes, the avoidance of traumatic brain injuries is definitely on my "good things" list as well.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 10, 2004)

That is quite a beautiful lizard Dave!! Hope you get lots of pretty, healthy babies!!


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 13, 2004)

Update:  The new guy's name is "Mohammed."  

Cheers,
Dave


----------

